# Do you really miss this?



## grandview

October is not that far away!


----------



## Pearcelawn

Come on now!! I do not miss plowing...yet! LOL I would much rather mow all year but I guess being out in the truck pushing some snow is a good second gig. Helps keep the customers year round too.

Nice pic!!


----------



## dodgeguy99

i cant wait. its not even summer yet and it was 95 here sunday about 90 degrees too warm for me,


----------



## Quality SR

dodgeguy99;391392 said:


> i cant wait. its not even summer yet and it was 95 here sunday about 90 degrees too warm for me,


It is not quite 95. But it still is too hot here for me.. Ill take that snow any day.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I don't miss that much of a mess, but I'm ready for some snow. It has been warm here for a few days, but now it's back to 50s and rainy.


----------



## bribrius

id rather be on the boat in the summer than plowing slush in the winter. but i hate snow anyway. thats why i wanted the plow. so i dont have to snow blow or shovel the ****.. and if i make a little money on the side.....


----------



## DaySpring Services

Still some cleanup going on out here from that mess. To be honest, I kinda liked the storm (even though it caused a mess) It gets you outta your normal routine. I've also always liked power outages, makes me feel like im camping lol.


----------



## streetsurfin'

I got enough of a fix night before last...we had a frost warning. Bring on the heat:yow!:


----------



## mcwlandscaping

With the money ive got coming in right now......i don't miss that at all, however, give me another month of this insane work then i'll miss it!!


----------



## unit28

Let It Snow!!!!


----------



## TEX

*2nd*



unit28;392126 said:


> Let It Snow!!!!


ill 2nd that


----------



## streetsurfin'

I won't be missing all this rain next winter when it is snowing!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

I am already looking at places to plow for this coming season! I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SNOW TO COME BACK!


----------



## Quality SR

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;392253 said:


> I am already looking at places to plow for this coming season! I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SNOW TO COME BACK!


Same here. I made some calls yesterday and the ladies on the other end were like " are you kidding me, summer didn't even start yet"


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

I talked to a district manager this afternoon about this account I am looking at and he thought I was crazy for thinking this far ahead. But you know what they say. "The early bird gets the worm."


----------



## Quality SR

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;392264 said:


> I talked to a district manager this afternoon about this account I am looking at and he thought I was crazy for thinking this far ahead. But you know what they say. "The early bird gets the worm."


Thats what i said. It will be here before you know it. :redbounce


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Well now I am really chomping at the bit because I just bought a 2004 Gmc sierra 2500hd with a D-MAX and I can't wait to try it out. COME ON BRING ON THE SNOW! (I will post pics saturday of my new truck.)

Ryan


----------



## Quality SR

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;392299 said:


> Well now I am really chomping at the bit because I just bought a 2004 Gmc sierra 2500hd with a D-MAX and I can't wait to try it out. COME ON BRING ON THE SNOW! (I will post pics saturday of my new truck.)
> 
> Ryan


Post those pics. I am still deciding between the ford and the gmc. I cant wait to see it. What plow u putting on?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

yes i do.


----------



## mcwlandscaping

Let It Friggin' Snow!!


----------



## ABES

i am ready for winter its supposed to be 95 tommorow too damn hot all the grass is dead so there isnt much work anyways now i just need a plow for my truck...


----------



## TurbDies2500

Bring on that snow. Ive been waiting way to long now....damn


----------



## rgrimes945

*miss it*

I waited all summer for the winter.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

I CAN'T WAIT! purplebou :redbounce :bluebounc :yow!: Only 5 more days and contracts start, and hopefully not to long after that, the snow will start falling.


----------



## topdj

I dont miss this


----------



## linycctitan

*stop the madness!!*

Yeah, I miss it! I cant believe we're still mowing!! Thank god Friday is the last of the mows, then 2 slow weeks, then cleanup season(which hopefully will be cut short by the plowing season!!!) Let it snow!!


----------



## grandview

Are you kidding, the grass is growing so fast I'm cutting some on 5-6 days It's been so dry that all that Fert. been sitting all summer now it ready.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Do I miss this. HELLS YES!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Boast Enterpris

Absolutely, I miss this something terrible!!! pumpkin:


----------



## DareDog

YES!!!










purplebou purplebou purplebou


----------



## DareDog




----------



## topdj

well with a new truck and a new plow yes   here's the old rig


----------



## 09dieselguy

im ready for it


----------



## ServiceOnSite

dare dog just reminded me of my second reason i love winter


----------

